# Samsung U28E590D vs LG 27UD69P-W



## saikamaldoss (Apr 30, 2017)

This post is just a review of 2 monitors mentioned above and want to help people decide if they are stuck between these 2 monitors like I was. 

I wanted to buy a 4K monitor and started doing a bit of google research and finally it all boiled  down to 2 monitors... Samsung 28 and LG 27 under 500$ as I wanted to go for a 8K HDR in 2 years and don't want to waste too much on monitor now. 

I already own a Samsung KS8000 65 inch quantum dot tv and I fell in love with it and assumed Samsung is the best when it comes to display and purchased U28E590D and to my surprise, it was a terrible mistake. 

It's a shame that you will not find even a single review comparing these 2 monitors and you get no help from google on this one... 

So I had to take a leap of fate and went with Samsung U28E590 as my 65inch ks8000 rocks...

As usual, I let it run for 24hrs before I start calibrating color and other stuff...  

First thing I noticed was the gray scale is not even and can see dark and light patch in a dark room :/

Then I noticed color is not good/crisp and other than at 4k all other resolution looked blurry. 

Then I noticed, gama and black level was horrible(black is not black). 

Tho it has 350 brightness. The TN screen lack crisp picture and vivid color and if you adjust it for crispy picture quality at 4K, you lose on response time and also started straining my eye..

After toying with it for 10 days I returned it to bestbuy and got the LG 27UD69P as I read 27UD68P has better black level in a YouTube video and wanted to see if it is same or better as this is a upgraded model of 68P.

Before turning it on, I was surprised that the LG monitor has height adjustment and can rotate screen to 90dig... that was a sweet surprise. 

Overall monitor looks and feels well built and looks stunning and since it's white, it goes well with my white computer case. 

I should say monitor looks brilliant. 

Stand is sturdy than on Samsung tho I have heard 27UD68P has a wobbly stand and it looks like LG fixed it on this upgraded model. 

As soon as I turned on the monitor, with default settings, color and crispness looks way better than what Samsung offered for 99$ less.. 

May be thats the difference between TN and IPS screens. But end of the day you expect good picture quality for the money you pay and if you are a gamer, you surely want a crisp looking picture than a blurry image. 

As usual I let it run for few hours and picture looked stunning. I wanted to check the black level and to my surprise. I don't have any bleed as it's a usual for IPs screens and black level looked really good. (Black is black now) and color is way more crispy. 

If you want to do some calibration of your own, you will be happy to see the settings custom menu which has all the settings and more than what you need. Each color can be caliberated separately like in a professional monitor to get you that stunning picture quality you will be looking for.. 

I am really happy with this monitor and will advice you to go for it tho it's 99$ more than Samsung 28E590 which is no match for LG 27. 

I am not very good at posting stuff but I really wanted to do this as I got no help from google and I had to do it the hard way.. 

if this post helps you, I am happy to hear that. 

Please let me know if you have questions.


----------



## saikamaldoss (May 2, 2017)

Calibration done on the monitor and I am seeing colors that I have never seen before... I wanted to share the settings so that it may help. 

After configuration, please check images, movies and games instead of staring at the desktop and decide this off lol... coz I did the same mistake 2 times myself...


----------



## ratirt (Jun 22, 2017)

Hmm.
You know this is a valuable information for me. I'm looking for a 4k monitor. I really loved the one a friend of mine has. 4k res really kicks and I was looking on a fsync and gsync as well. Not sure which way I will go. I looked up the LG monitor you mentioned and it's true I couldn't find information I wanted. Besides the price is really low. I will have to look how fsync works on this and what is the range but if i were to buy a monitor now it would've been this LG. I guess with a month i will get that one as soon as Vega shows up.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Jun 24, 2017)

ratirt said:


> Hmm.
> You know this is a valuable information for me. I'm looking for a 4k monitor. I really loved the one a friend of mine has. 4k res really kicks and I was looking on a fsync and gsync as well. Not sure which way I will go. I looked up the LG monitor you mentioned and it's true I couldn't find information I wanted. Besides the price is really low. I will have to look how fsync works on this and what is the range but if i were to buy a monitor now it would've been this LG. I guess with a month i will get that one as soon as Vega shows up.



When I posted this, Samsung did not release any.. now they have 1440p Quantim dot monitor. You should check that out. I am impressed with quantum dot on my 8000 series 65 Tv but have not seen the monitor yet. 

I am waiting for Vega too. My 280x is holding on but I am struggling to max fallout4 with all the texture and other mods I have...

280x can Max out ultra setting if the game is stock pumping solid 60fps... but again stock game sks...

I had a phenom x6 and use to struggle to cross 30 and now with 1800x it’s runnin butter smooth. Just that I badly need a gpu upgrade and amd keeps pushing Vega


----------



## AntDeek (Jun 25, 2017)

Idk man my Samsung UE28 works great with some mild color cal fixes. Maybe you got a dud. I can agree that any resolution under 4k looks like crap. The picture in picture feature is a gimmick. 

Overall it’s a great 4k display and also supports free sync, but AMD doesn’t have any GPUs capable of gaming at 4k


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 25, 2017)

At least now anyone doing a google search comparison will see your review on the two, which is very informative. 

VEGA = big $ and am waiting to see if it is everything it promises.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Jul 4, 2017)

AntDeek said:


> Idk man my Samsung UE28 works great with some mild color cal fixes. Maybe you got a dud. I can agree that any resolution under 4k looks like crap. The picture in picture feature is a gimmick.
> 
> Overall it’s a great 4k display and also supports free sync, but AMD doesn’t have any GPUs capable of gaming at 4k



I can game at 4K even with my 280x at low and medium setting and some do play at high at 30fps.. ya I am waiting for Vega and will give it couple of months of release time to see how it does and then will decide..


----------



## Darren Small (Jul 12, 2017)

I created an account just to simply say THANK YOU! I bought the Samsung today and was immediately disappointed. I should have went with my gut and got the LG but the Samsung was on sale so I figured why not. Sadly the Best Buy did not have the Samsung on display or this mistake would have never happened. The viewing angle on it was horrible! The black levels were disappointing. The on screen controls were lackluster (not to mention annoying. My Samsung TV has that joystick thing and I hate it there too.)

Anyways, thanks again. I'll be returning this tomorrow and get the LG like I should have to begin with.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 12, 2017)

Darren Small said:


> I created an account just to simply say THANK YOU! I bought the Samsung today and was immediately disappointed. I should have went with my gut and got the LG but the Samsung was on sale so I figured why not. Sadly the Best Buy did not have the Samsung on display or this mistake would have never happened. The viewing angle on it was horrible! The black levels were disappointing. The on screen controls were lackluster (not to mention annoying. My Samsung TV has that joystick thing and I hate it there too.)
> 
> Anyways, thanks again. I'll be returning this tomorrow and get the LG like I should have to begin with.


Honestly I'm thinking about the LG 27UD69 version. It has some improvements over the older 27UD68 and what's it worth it comes at the same price point. There is a noticeable difference in image quality. All reviews I've found online about the 27UD69 say it is brilliant option for a 4k gaming and reasonable price. I'm still waiting for Vega card and it's been delayed but I'm thinking of buying the monitor anyway.
Search your market and see what the LG 27UD69P-W(P stands for pivot if you need one) price is. It is a very great product.


----------



## Darren Small (Jul 12, 2017)

ratirt said:


> Honestly I'm thinking about the LG 27UD69 version. It has some improvements over the older 27UD68 and what's it worth it comes at the same price point. There is a noticeable difference in image quality. All reviews I've found online about the 27UD69 say it is brilliant option for a 4k gaming and reasonable price. I'm still waiting for Vega card and it's been delayed but I'm thinking of buying the monitor anyway.
> Search your market and see what the LG 27UD69P-W(P stands for pivot if you need one) price is. It is a very great product.


That's what I'm getting! Heading to Best Buy now


----------



## ratirt (Jul 13, 2017)

I got that LG 27UD69-W. Now I'm just waiting impatiently for it to be delivered. Will share thoughts after i get it running and test some stuff 

Just couldn't wait any longer


----------



## Darren Small (Jul 13, 2017)

Got my LG yesterday. Boy what an improvement over the Samsung! My PS4 Pro looks stunning on it. I'm glad I found this thread. Unfortunately I just realized my computer only has HDMI 1.4 on it so it's time to upgrade... Even running it at 2k it still looks great though. Colors really pop on this display


----------



## ratirt (Jul 14, 2017)

Darren Small said:


> Got my LG yesterday. Boy what an improvement over the Samsung! My PS4 Pro looks stunning on it. I'm glad I found this thread. Unfortunately I just realized my computer only has HDMI 1.4 on it so it's time to upgrade... Even running it at 2k it still looks great though. Colors really pop on this display


Do you have a display port? Cause it would work perfectly on a display port.


----------



## Darren Small (Jul 14, 2017)

ratirt said:


> Do you have a display port? Cause it would work perfectly on a display port.


Sadly no. Currently my only desktop is an Alienware Alpha. I also have a Surface Pro 3 but I'm not sure if that will work in 4k. I plan on building a new PC at the end of this year so I'll just tough it out until then.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 14, 2017)

Well the chance is it may work but you wont get 60FPS instead you'll be stuck at 30Fps. you have to try and see.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Aug 31, 2017)

If you guys want to see Freesync over HDMI fot this monitor, please check this link


----------



## jzeleven (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for the review. Can you tell how long is the displayport cable for the LG? I'm thinking about buying this monitor, just want to be sure it's long enough or if I need to buy another cable.


----------



## Darren Small (Sep 18, 2017)

ratirt said:


> Well the chance is it may work but you wont get 60FPS instead you'll be stuck at 30Fps. you have to try and see.



This. I CAN run at 4K, but it's only at 30fps so I'll use that resolution if I'm watching a video in 4K.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 3, 2017)

ratirt said:


> Well the chance is it may work but you wont get 60FPS instead you'll be stuck at 30Fps. you have to try and see.



With hdmi 2.0 it works at 60hz no problem. Also supports RGB 4:4:4 and you can enable ultra setting from monitor menu.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 4, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> With hdmi 2.0 it works at 60hz no problem. Also supports RGB 4:4:4 and you can enable ultra setting from monitor menu.


I couldn't achieve 60Hz with my HDMI. I needed the Display port.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 4, 2017)

ratirt said:


> I couldn't achieve 60Hz with my HDMI. I needed the Display port.


You may be running it in older HDMI then. I bought 2 2.0 HDMI cable from amazon for my PS4 pro and using 1 on my PC.

I will try it out one more time tomorrow.

Edit: ah which graphics card is it ? 280x ?? Coz some of the old card only support 4K 60 over display port.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 5, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> You may be running it in older HDMI then. I bought 2 2.0 HDMI cable from amazon for my PS4 pro and using 1 on my PC.
> 
> I will try it out one more time tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: ah which graphics card is it ? 280x ?? Coz some of the old card only support 4K 60 over display port.


I don't think it's a matter of cable  but the socket itself. cable is just a cable. Yeah it is my card it's kinda old 780Ti and it has 1.4 HDMI port only. I haven't decided yet on buying vega. Still waiting for custom AIB's.


----------



## Brian M (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys! I signed up just to join the discussion. 

I've been searching like mad for a really great 4k monitor at a reasonable price. Like you guys I came down to the LG 27ud69p-w and the Samsung you guys have mentioned. I also was looking at and bought the Dell 28'' s2817q.
I really wanted to see the monitors in person so I ended up in a local Best Buy. The Samsung and LG both looked great in the store, but there was a $600 Dell that looked the best so I walked away with nothing. I did some more research and came to the conclusion that I didn't need a $600 TN 4K G-Sync panel for gaming. I do light Dota 2 gaming at most so 1hz refresh rate is not my priority. 

I went back into Best Buy a week later and walked out with the LG 27ud69p-w and I have to say, the monitor is amazing. The display, the adjustments of the stand, both fantastic. My setup allows me to play Dota 2 in 4k at 60fps, max for HDMI, and this screen handles it perfectly. Cons: $430...and no speakers. I'm coming from a laptop so I'm used to speakers and didn't want to shell out more money for audio. 

After a week with the monitor I decided to buy the Dell s2817q from Amazon for $299. It had great reviews as well as speakers, I figured it would be a win-win. I received the monitor, hooked it up, and holy shit it was terrible in comparison. I kept the monitor on and used it for a day and it's just so much worse than the LG. It is likely the difference in the IPS panel in the LG and the TN in the Dell, but I would steer so far away from that Dell because of the difference. I'm returning the dell asap and considering buying an older model of the LG 27ud69p-w that has the same exact display but black base and is $100 cheaper, that one is the LG 27ud58-b. I'll take that $100 savings and buy the Bose Companion Speakers for a better matching set with the black base. 

*TLDR; LG 27ud69p-w is a great monitor for the light 4k gaming I use it for. The Dell s2817q looked dull and old in comparison. *


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 8, 2017)

ratirt said:


> I don't think it's a matter of cable  but the socket itself. cable is just a cable. Yeah it is my card it's kinda old 780Ti and it has 1.4 HDMI port only. I haven't decided yet on buying vega. Still waiting for custom AIB's.



Ah there you go. Ya you can go vega if you want a long lasting card that has features to match next 4 years. 

About custom, I would suggest going for a stock air version and going liquid cooling as You won’t see any improvements on custom cards. The card is heat and power limited. 

If you use aftermarket thermal paste like the liquid, you will drop 10c as the card throttles to 1300 when running hot. And with liquid, 1700 stable.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad you like it. I bought my LG27UD69 not long ago. Believe me when i hooked everything up and started watching movies and play games i knew already.  I had been living like a cave man. This monitor is so awesome it's just beyond compare with my previous one. Honestly  LG made that monitor flawless with everything. It was one of my best choices with tech stuff. For me speakers were not that important since i connect everything to my amplifier and 7.1 sound. But i also bought logitec Z506 speakers just for my computer. They are pretty nice and they are 5.1 sound. And what was surprising they give clear and loud sound. I didn't have to buy them but it was a good choice too.  Believe me buying monitor with speakers the sound isnt't great but with the logitec dedicated speakers it makes difference.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 8, 2017)

Brian M said:


> Hey guys! I signed up just to join the discussion.
> 
> I've been searching like mad for a really great 4k monitor at a reasonable price. Like you guys I came down to the LG 27ud69p-w and the Samsung you guys have mentioned. I also was looking at and bought the Dell 28'' s2817q.
> I really wanted to see the monitors in person so I ended up in a local Best Buy. The Samsung and LG both looked great in the store, but there was a $600 Dell that looked the best so I walked away with nothing. I did some more research and came to the conclusion that I didn't need a $600 TN 4K G-Sync panel for gaming. I do light Dota 2 gaming at most so 1hz refresh rate is not my priority.
> ...



Good that you felt our choice is best for the budget. If it is TV you are taking about, then it’s samsung hands down if you are not comparing it with LG OLED. 

But now that Samsung has brought in Quantom Dot, it will be good but the specs are bad on it tho. A 4K Samsung quantom dot would be awesome. 

So LG it is for 4K reasobable priced monitor..


----------



## ratirt (Oct 8, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Ah there you go. Ya you can go vega if you want a long lasting card that has features to match next 4 years.
> 
> About custom, I would suggest going for a stock air version and going liquid cooling as You won’t see any improvements on custom cards. The card is heat and power limited.
> 
> If you use aftermarket thermal paste like the liquid, you will drop 10c as the card throttles to 1300 when running hot. And with liquid, 1700 stable.


are you talking about Vega 64? I was thinking 56 and Bios from 64. I saw people doing this and the performance went through the roof


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 8, 2017)

ratirt said:


> are you talking about Vega 64? I was thinking 56 and Bios from 64. I saw people doing this and the performance went through the roof



Ya that is because vega 64 is power and heat restricted and with stock coolers it’s running at 1300 most of the time.

 My friend has vega56 with my bios. It’s 20% slower than my liquid cooled one. And at higher res like 4K max settings. It cries out loud. The extra shaders do help v64.

Don’t go by what websites say. You try it out with friends and then decide. If you are going to play @1440p then v56 is good with 64 bios. 

But 4K max settings there is almost 25 to 30% difference


----------



## ratirt (Oct 8, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Ya that is because vega 64 is power and heat restricted and with stock coolers it’s running at 1300 most of the time.
> 
> My friend has vega56 with my bios. It’s 20% slower than my liquid cooled one. And at higher res like 4K max settings. It cries out loud. The extra shaders do help v64.
> 
> ...


That much difference? oh my. Well i'm still waiting for the custom Vega 64. I seen the Asus 64 custom (asus strix) on you tube. They said there's absolutely no difference in the Stock vs custom AIB's. The author of that video stated that he had better results with stock Vega air cooler than custom AIB.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 8, 2017)

ratirt said:


> That much difference? oh my. Well i'm still waiting for the custom Vega 64. I seen the Asus 64 custom (asus strix) on you tube. They said there's absolutely no difference in the Stock vs custom AIB's. The author of that video stated that he had better results with stock Vega air cooler than custom AIB.



Yes that is because there is a hard limit that can only be over come by waterblock.

First problem is heat and second problem is power. If AIB wants to push clock. They should feel the power draw is reasobable. No one will buy a 400w Vega64. 

 I am telling you this because I have tried many stuff before moving to waterblock. Even my first block was a failure. I went with EK CPU and GPU block and GPU block started leaking after 1hr of testing. So then I went with XSPC vega block. It has better sturdier design. And it’s only 131$.

About vega, the problem is it comes with crappy thermal paste and the block is not fully tightened. As soon as I used grizzly thermal paste as I was reverting back to stock cooler after ek block failure, I noticed 5c less temp and clock was at 1400 rather than 1300. Then on the xspc waterblock it was steady at 1670 and I did OC to 1730 with 1050v and it was sitting rock solid at that speed at max temp of 52c. Now it’s way faster and can play any game ultra 4K


----------



## ratirt (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice thanks for sharing this info. It's quite valuable.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 19, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Yes that is because there is a hard limit that can only be over come by waterblock.
> 
> First problem is heat and second problem is power. If AIB wants to push clock. They should feel the power draw is reasobable. No one will buy a 400w Vega64.
> 
> ...


if I decide to buy Vega 64 does it matter if I buy Sapphire or Gigabyte or other producer in order to apply same XSPC's water block as you have? You mentioned somewhere that it may not fit the components which probably are arranged differently than AMD reference card? Don't wanna make this mistake.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Nov 5, 2017)

ratirt said:


> if I decide to buy Vega 64 does it matter if I buy Sapphire or Gigabyte or other producer in order to apply same XSPC's water block as you have? You mentioned somewhere that it may not fit the components which probably are arranged differently than AMD reference card? Don't wanna make this mistake.



Yes you need to buy reference design. The black one which is stock


----------



## ez03 (May 15, 2018)

ratirt said:


> Honestly I'm thinking about the LG 27UD69 version. It has some improvements over the older 27UD68 and what's it worth it comes at the same price point. There is a noticeable difference in image quality. All reviews I've found online about the 27UD69 say it is brilliant option for a 4k gaming and reasonable price. I'm still waiting for Vega card and it's been delayed but I'm thinking of buying the monitor anyway.
> Search your market and see what the LG 27UD69P-W(P stands for pivot if you need one) price is. It is a very great product.



I also created an account simply to say 'thank you'. I know it's been a while, but even now there isn't much else out there comparing these two monitors, which is strange considering I ran into the same dilemma between the two at Best Buy this past week. I exchanged the Samsung for the LG today and this review helped out a lot. Thanks for taking the time to post this.


----------

